# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر > منتدى دواوين الشعراء >  >  لآ تبتعد وتروح وتترك القلب الحزين ..

## احلام ورديه

*لا تبتعد وتروٍوٍح .. وتتركـ القلب الــ ح ـزين ..* 
**
*جيتــــك بصــآدق احساســــي طآلب حنآنـــك* 
*لآ تبتعد وتروٍوٍح وتتركـ ـآلقلب الحـــزين ...* 
** 
*انت لي أغلىآ من الكون وهالشي ما أظنهـ ببآلكـ* 
*تذكرهـ زين ولآ تنســـــى احساســـي والحنين ...* 

**
*منكـ عرفتـــ المحبة وانت اللي رآجي وصـــآلكـ* 
*تفهمني وافهمكـ وأصـــير بقلبك سجـــين ..* 

**
*ومنّي لآ تبآلي .. انت لي الدنيا وسآلب جنآنك* 
*تدآوي وحدتي وتهز المشاعر من نـــظرة العيــــن ...* 

** 
*ابكــتب لك وياليت تفهمني بكل مــآصــفــآ لك* 
*لايجي منك جفىآ لو يوم وتزيد الهم وعالجرح .. جرحــين ..*  

**
** 
</I>

----------


## أم غدير

السلام عليكم 
عزيزتي كلمات في غاااااية الروووعه
تسلمي جمييل ماخطته يديكِ عزيزتي

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلي على محمد وآآال محمد 

صح لسانش خيهــــ ع الكلمات الاكثر من روووعهــــ

لا عدمنا هالطرحــــ الجميل 

دام قلمك ينزف لنا 

شيووووو

عاشقة المستحيل...~ْ}

----------


## ميآسه

احلام ورديه

ابدعتِ بكل ما تحمله الكلمة من معنى ..


وقفت على الاطلال اعجبني ما قرئته 


طاب لي المكوث هنا ..


وإن دل على شي يدل على ابداعك وتميزكِ ..


دمتِ بسعــادة ..


ميآسه

----------


## غريبة الطابيع

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد كلمات روعة واحساس مرهف يسلموا ها الايادي يعطيك الف عافية دوم تحياتوووا غروبة

----------


## النظره البريئه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم يالله ياكريم
الله يعطيك العافيه غاليتي
سلمت يداك
كلماتك رائعه وقيمه
ننتظر بوح قلمك الرائع
موفقه ان شاء الله
تمنياتي لكِ بالتوفيق دائماً
أختكِ : النظره البريئه

----------

